

Nokia: We have a Windows Phone 'contingency plan' - SlipperySlope
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57464717-94/nokia-we-have-a-windows-phone-contingency-plan

======
rch
I miss my old Nokia (can't remember the model, but I have it in a box
someplace). I never minded having a b/w screen, and I appreciated the
efficient access to contacts and text messaging. Newer, smarter phones still
feel clumsy to be by comparison.

I wish I could just get an updated version of my old phone with a higher
resolution, lower power e-ink screen, bluetooth, and possibly 802.11g (to
connect my tablet).

~~~
johncoltrane
This is my current cellphone: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia_2310> I hope
Nokia will still make dumbphones when it dies out.

